# Rikon impeller for HF 2HP DC



## GuitarPhotographer

I have searched the snot out of this site and have not found the thread on retrofitting a 12"? Rikon impeller to a 2HP Harbor Freight dust collector. Can someone point me to the thread, or better yet, to the actual Rikon part number?


After a year of running the HF DD, I'm upgrading to overhead rigid ducting and a Super Dust Deputy cyclone. Since the HF unit is OK, but not great, I think I'd like to improve the air flow to accommodate the longer runs to the tools.


Thanks


----------



## difalkner

Google search says it's Rikon 60-200. 

David


----------



## GuitarPhotographer

difalkner said:


> Google search says it's Rikon 60-200.
> 
> David



OK, thanks David. The Rikon part number is 60-200-22, and it's out of stock.


Oh well. I'll contact them to see when it might become available.


----------



## GuitarPhotographer

I ordered a Rikon impeller (part number 60-200-22) today, it should ship tomorrow or Monday. A call to Rikon Parts support got me the part, and the news that the website was not up to date. If you are looking for this impeller, call Rikon, it's in stock regardless of what the web site says.


Thanks again to difalkner for the pointer. I'm looking to this upgrade to my HF system. Combined with the Super Dust Deputy, and a proper filter, I'm confident that dust collection in my small shop will be great!


Thanks to all for such a great site.


----------



## Quickstep

I’m curious, what makes the Rikon impeller better than the Harbor Freight impeller?


----------



## woodnthings

*It's the diameter*

The HF is a 10", the Rikon is a 12" diameter according to this link:

http://www.beaubilt.com/2017/08/11/larger-impeller-harbor-freight-dust-collector/

It will move more air! :vs_cool:


----------



## gmercer_48083

Please photograph your upgrade with comments.


----------



## Pineknot_86

Try www.ereplacementparts.com as I have found parts that the factory didn't have or out of stock.


----------



## Red5hft

*Have you found the part?*

The Rikon blowers to modify a Harbor Freight duct collector are back in stock. I completed my modification last week. Very easy to do. Remember the blower attachment bolt is left hand thread. A pulley puller will be needed to remove the old blower. You can use the attachment bolt to press on the replacement by stacking several large nuts under the bolt as you start.


----------



## DesertRatTom

Here's a link to a video on making this upgrade:


----------



## gmercer_48083

What type of pulley puller is needed, and where/how does it attach?


----------



## woodnthings

*Impeller removal .....*



gmercer_48083 said:


> What type of pulley puller is needed, and where/how does it attach?


This article explains the use of the smallest 3 jaw puller from a set:
http://www.beaubilt.com/2017/08/11/larger-impeller-harbor-freight-dust-collector/

One reply to the article at the bottom, had the same issue:
Bryan Greifinger
SEPTEMBER 29, 2017 AT 12:19 PM
Greetings !!! I just bought a 3 set of impeller pullers also and am trying to remove my impeller from my harbor freight unit as well, but its a bear to do. Wasn’t sure how to place the pullers at first but have since realized that the legs go around the inner circular area….but its very difficult to place the legs around the space evenly. And once i get it tightened…..i’m afraid to really really twist the puller harder fearing something will break. Do you have any tips on how to make it easier to remove impeller? i tried a bit of Wd40 but not much 

It's not clear where the jaws fit, but you'll see when you remove the cover plate. My is a Jet, so I can't help you with that.


----------



## OldDon

Unless I'm completely off base, it appears the Rikon impeller is designed to spin the other direction when compared to the HF impeller.


----------



## FrankC

OldDon said:


> Unless I'm completely off base, it appears the Rikon impeller is designed to spin the other direction when compared to the HF impeller.


He explains in the video that the veins face in the opposite direction to improve performance. I have always found that vacuum is one of the hardest concepts to understand and often does not work as we would think.


----------



## woodnthings

*vacuum VS suction ...*

Fluid dynamics, the movement of fluids including air, astro physics, chemistry and electricity and all way above my level of comprehension. I only know if I cover the dust inlet with my hand, it's "working" ... how well , I donno? You can get an air flow meter to measure CFMs, but it still pretty much a mystery to me. Electricity you can measure with a volt meter. Chemical reactions are typically obvious. 

To me, suction is created by displacing air within a compartment, but allowing some air to flow in. A vacuum is created when the container is completely sealed. Typically, the blowers used on dust collectors are just that, blower not suckers. They displace air using the vanes on the impeller, which can face either direction. Now the fluid dynamics guys would know which way is more efficient. Maybe the Central Machinery guys don't know and the Rikon guys do, I donno?
:surprise2:


----------



## WoodPhotographer

I found the link the impeller on their website, it's in stock:
https://www.rikonparts.com/product/impeller-c-5-4-2


----------

